# OnePass Manager Sort Alphabetically



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I would really like the OnePass Manager to have the ability to Sort Alphabetically, this would make searching for Passes much easier when you have 100-200 passes.

Does anyone else see the value here?


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

CoxInPHX said:


> I would really like the OnePass Manager to have the ability to Sort Alphabetically, this would make searching for Passes much easier when you have 100-200 passes.
> 
> Does anyone else see the value here?


I can see it, just not as a regular mode (kind of like how most people who want to sort ungrouped My Shows by date recorded don't use it all the time).

I arrange my routinely 120-200 S/OP's by channels that never air repeats at the top, with shows for each channel true alphabetical, and then gradually work down to channels that air a repeat of the week's new shows 7 days a week, still in alphabetical order. Beyond that point, I get into the repeat recordings, and still do alphabetical order, secondary to channel.

What I'm saying is "It's a hell of a lot easier to manage your S/OPs, if arranged even just alphabetically by channel. So, yes, I can see the value".

ETA: I miss being able to ungroup My Shows and sort by date recorded... When yellow exclamation points would appear in that view, toward the bottom (oldest recordings), that was always my prompt to remind me "now is a good time to reboot my TiVo", and the impending deletion notations would magically go away for many more weeks...


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Priority Sort would be the Default every time you entered that menu.

I was thinking that the Alpha sort would not be retained after exiting the OP/SP Manager.

If an OP/SP Priority was changed while in Alpha sort, that too would revert back to Priority sort with the changed OP/SP being highlighted.


----------



## elprice7345 (Sep 28, 2009)

+1


----------

